# Pumptrack Dirtpark Slopestyle Gütersloh Freeride Dirtjump



## karbontimo (29. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEvoMt9hMM

Dieser Park ist in der Nähe vom Riegerpark, an der Überführung des Westrings Nähe Herzebrocker Straße.

Ich will gerne Unterschriften sammeln, damit dadurch ein Antrag bei der Stadt zur Verbesserung gemacht werden kann.

Mir fehlt dort z.B. in der Mitte ein Hügel, an einem Ende fehlt eine Steilkurve und ganz außen herum könnte eine Holzbahn hin. 

Der Start zum mittigen Hügel könnte ja von der hohen Kurve aus gehen...

Dazu brauche ich aber genügend Unterschriften....oder genügend Interessenten für einen Verein....


----------

